# ag guys Brown Cialis



## TexanTA1996 (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried their new Cialis?  It's brown in color instead of the normal orange.  I picked up some a month ago and gave it a run, it's not on par with what it use to be in the past.  In fact, I'd say it's almost not worth buying.  Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 13, 2008)

That sucks..   I just ordered some Viagra from them, so hopefully that stuff is good.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Has anyone tried their new Cialis?  It's brown in color instead of the normal orange.  I picked up some a month ago and gave it a run, it's not on par with what it use to be in the past.  In fact, I'd say it's almost not worth buying.  Anyone else have a similar experience?



You don't need viagra nor Cialis to get that limp wiener of yours  hard.....just look at gay porn, I'm sure you'll get aroused looking huge penises.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## freefall104 (Jan 6, 2009)

Same thing happened to me on their levitra. It's been great in the past, but this time was a weird brown, made me feel like crap after taking it and didnt work at all.


----------



## mvflorida (Aug 3, 2009)

*liqui clen*

ive always had good experiences with ag-guys when i bought the liquid clen.. but my last order was not the same as all the other bottles ive gotten..

this time it came in the same bottle but it looked like dirty water, and tasted like mud.. has anyone ever have this happen to them?

im so disappointed because i love the liquid form much better than the pills.

has anyone orderd the liquid clen from ar-r.com?? i want to order from them but i dont want this to happen to me again.. 

also this was was the cycle i was doing. i bought the ml dropper. 

2 weeks on 2 weeks off
.2 .3 .4 .5 .6 .6 .6 .6 .6 .6 .5 .4 .3 .2 ml

what do you think??


----------

